# smallmouth wakebait



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

going to try this out this week on a clear, shallow lake with some nice largemoth and smallmouth in it. 6" long. nice swimming action just under the surface on a med/fast retrieve. yes, i plan on adding hooks first .


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lookin great as normal. Good luck. How well these baits hold up after catching ?


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow that is awesome, pm me if you ever have one you wanna sell


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

you are the wake bait master, hands down!!!

Etch


----------

